

Tarsnap Mastery - kroger
https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/tarsnap

======
cperciva
I don't know if anyone will see this comment, but for the record Michael wrote
a really fantastic book here.

------
dwwoelfel
It's a shame this didn't get any traction. You might try posting again with a
more descriptive title.

